# what is the diffrence between 아서/어서/여서 and 으니까 ???



## 고땀친구

how i they both are diffrent from each other >??? 
and in which situations they both are used ??


----------



## kenjoluma

This forum is too limited to tell you all about the elements you are missing. I will give you three keywords so hopefully you can teach yourself with them.
1. Vowel Harmony in Korean, and how it affects verb conjugations and adjective declensions.
2. Vowel Contraction, such as how 'ㅣ' and 'ㅏ' become 'ㅑ', 'ㅣ' and 'ㅓ' become 'ㅕ', especially in verb conjugations.
3. Korean suffixes. I guess this one can be explained here though...


----------



## mjkang

Although both expression is regarding reasons, "(으)니까" should be followed by ordering or proposing clause.
비가 오니까 택시를 타고 와
늦었으니까 우리 뛰어가자
That's the biggest difference.


----------



## kenjoluma

mjkang said:


> Although both expression is regarding reasons, "(으)니까" should be followed by ordering or proposing clause.



One disproof. 
A: 여기 있는 빵, 너가 먹었어?
B: 배고프*니까* 먹었지.


----------



## mjkang

It would be more clear if I say "아서/어서/여서" cannot be followed by ordering or proposing clause, though "(으)니까" can.

비가 오니까 택시를 타고 와 (o)
늦었으니까 우리 뛰어가자 (o)
비가 와서 택시를 타고 와 (x)
늦어서 우리 뛰어가자 (x)

It's not an offence, I mean the general rules,
 not exceptions.


----------



## Ami10

I am just taking the answer from TalkToMeInKorean website. They are saying the same as Mjkang already explained. The TTMIK teachers said that 아서/어서/여서 cannot be used with imperative sentences or with "Let's". 
You can check there lesson 14 level 5. It's a welldone site. I recommend it.


----------

